# Feather lice?



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

What are these things? There are bugs, parasites of some kind that seem to be living in the feathers. I've searched the web for anything and everything regarding feather lice and the few pictures I found don't look like the same bug.

http://www.nzbirds.com/FeatherLice.html

It's nothing like the two on the right, and doesn't really look like the one on the left (referencing the above link).

These guys are pretty big, maybe 3/8 of an inch long. Charcoal grey, flattened body. They seem to start getting active as the bird cools down (coming to the surface of the feathers). They really get active when you start breasting the birds out. I just want to figure out what they are and if they pose any threat to people or other animals (dogs).

If need be I can get a picture of one posted this weekend (yah, we're gonna WACK those dastardly mallards!).


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

My guess would be ticks. I find ticks on grouse now and then.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Waterfowl lice are very common.I get them on me all the time....especially if you pick the birds.They are not harmful.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I have seen that, but I never really paid much attention to them.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Are you referring to chiggers??? I cannot stand those things. They'll crawl up your sleeves as you're cleaning birds and they don't stop until they get in your hair. I've caught a few of those buggers over the years on my neck on the way up.

I can't think of a bug that gives me the "willies" more!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey I found one of those, it wasn't on my duck though


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> Are you referring to chiggers??? I cannot stand those things. They'll crawl up your sleeves as you're cleaning birds and they don't stop until they get in your hair. I've caught a few of those buggers over the years on my neck on the way up.
> 
> I can't think of a bug that gives me the "willies" more!


Chiggers? Well they do crawl up your arm fast when your cleaning the bird... but I checked some chigger pics and it doesn't look anything like that.

I don't think they're mites, lice or chiggers. I'll get some this weekend and post a pic "Ya'll got chiggers!"

:crybaby:


----------



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

Drew Willemsen said:


> Hey I found one of those, it wasn't on my duck though


Heh, I better not, I'll get kicked off the forum already!

oke:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

They are no big deal, i usually collect them and dip them in chocolate. Great snack for those long cold hunts.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

No I was joking, I've never seen them, I'm not saying that they are not here since Chris has had them crawling on his neck  , but I have seen ducks with dandruff like stuff that just flakes out every where when cleaning them :-?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

They are pretty common,,,,,,,,,,,,,and delicious. 8)


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm glad to know that it is not just the birds from around here that have those bugs all over them...

I am not a squemish person, but holy man, do those ever freak me out!!!

There's nothing worse than cleaning birds, cleaning up and sitting down to watch a movie with your wife, and reaching to the back of your neck to pick one of them off.

The ones I see kind of look like the 2nd one in the link...

Freaks me out just thinking about it. Crap, now I've got the itches...


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

They are not a chigger, they are from the lice family and they pose no threat to humans, although they do like the warmth of the body. They eat feathers. They mainly drop off you to find another host, but when they find your hair they want to stay on you.Warmth is what they are looking for. I don't know, but don't think they can survive on a human body.


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM (Sep 29, 2004)

Correct Mav, We see the ones on the left quite frequently.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If they like hair Mav, I guess you and I are safe!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

SNAP!!! :lol:

Very creative djleye! That was quite funny!

Mav - I think your hair looks great!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks guys!!!I was thinking about changing my hair cut but seeing as you guys like my weeve I'll keep it !! :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:rollin: :beer:


----------

